# Anyone like American hardcore? (hardcore punk)



## RSTY802510 (Feb 16, 2012)

I wasn't alive for most of the bands, but I love it. And anyone know any good sites for downloading albums. Trying to get negative approach's total recall.


----------



## sons of vipers (Feb 16, 2012)

OMG I LUV ATTACK ATTACK! AND BRING ME THE HORIZON!
Just kidding 
and here ya go:
http://www.mediafire.com/?zyzdmkmeyqe


----------



## RSTY802510 (Feb 16, 2012)

sons of vipers said:


> OMG I LUV ATTACK ATTACK! AND BRING ME THE HORIZON!
> Just kidding
> and here ya go:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?zyzdmkmeyqe


Thanks for the link. Thank god your kidding. Everytime I say I like hardcore people start naming dumb ass bands asking alexandria and all that pansi stuff.


----------



## dprogram (Feb 16, 2012)

Someone posted this link recently ... saw you could download and upload to the site but haven't done it. Report back after you try it and let us know how it goes. http://www.anarcho-punk.net/


----------



## ipoPua (Feb 16, 2012)

not a download link but you will boner for VonLarkin's channel on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/user/VonLarkin


----------



## fateoficarus (Feb 16, 2012)

I can't be bothered to give you proper hyperlinks, but good blogs to check out are d-crust, Icoulddietomorrow, Perpetual Strife, Seeing Red, Do Not Resuscitate, In Noise We Crust, Trouble on Your System, etc. I predominately follow blogs to find powerviolence/crust/grindcore


----------



## beano (May 16, 2015)

I love american hardcore spent most of my teenage years listening to it,anyhoo this is probably one of the best sites for it :

http://www.goodbadmusic.com


----------

